
I’m obsessed with this startup dog prison - rosstex
https://theoutline.com/post/2189/i-m-obsessed-with-this-startup-dog-prison
======
BugsJustFindMe
> _It felt, fundamentally, like Dog Parker solved a problem that didn’t
> exist._

This is the point in the narrative where I immediately assume that the author
does not own a dog.

> _Full disclosure: I don’t have a dog._

Bingo.

> _You might say my credibility here, now, is shot._

No, I said that at the beginning, because it was already clear then.

> _But I do know a lot of people who have dogs. They love to talk about their
> dogs. They do it all the time. One thing I’ve never heard any of them say is
> I wish there was a locker into which I could insert my dog while I ran
> errands._

My eyes have just rolled out the back of my head and onto the sidewalk. This
is literally a "but I have black/female/queer friends" moment.

> _I also heard, “...You could argue that the dog jails are the least worst
> thing for a legitimate problem.”_

And boom! There we have it. Dog owner has a problem that the author doesn't
know about. Author thinks the problem doesn't exist. Dog owner tells author
that the problem exists. Author continues to be an idiot anyway.

10 thumbs up to the founder for catching him on the safety cameras and
responding graciously though. That takes way more class than I'd be able to
muster when faced with a person who thinks that problems he doesn't personally
face must not exist.

------
intopieces
The alternatives, for those of us who enjoy taking our dogs places, is
cracking the windows and leaving the dog in the car, leaving the A/C on for
the dog (and risking someone breaking the windows), or just taking the dog
inside and claiming therapy status.

I like the dog prison idea.

